# Do I need to leave the light on at night?



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi for the last 12 months I've left a lamp on in the same room as my dogs crate at night. 

I was wondering do dogs get afraid of the dArk, do I need to leave the lamp on? Do dogs prefer darkness!?

Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lois' owner said:


> Hi for the last 12 months I've left a lamp on in the same room as my dogs crate at night.
> 
> I was wondering do dogs get afraid of the dArk, do I need to leave the lamp on? Do dogs prefer darkness!?
> 
> Thanks


Some dogs and sometimes dependant if they have a previous history, dont like total darkness I have seen it with some rescues. Too bright lights though can also stimulate them awake so equally not a good thing. Personally I would try her in the dark, you may even find she sleeps sounder and settles easier a lot do. If she really is not happy with total darkness then perhaps consider a half way measure one of those dim night lights like you would have for a child. In theory and if she is a "normal" dog she should be fine. it is one of those things that is going to be try it and see.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Good question and interesting reply. When I brought my rescue dog home I left a light on for her overnight for the first couple of weeks. I have no idea why. It just felt the right thing to do.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

We've got a wee plug in light - not very bright, but kind of illuminates if we have to go downstairs at night. But we don't leave a big light on for her. In fact, if she thinks we've stayed up too late and she's tired, she will stick her head in the darkest corner of the room (usually behind or under my hubby's recliner) as if to say, please turn out the light so I can sleep!!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

When we first had dougie used to leave a camping light thingy on low. Stopped after a week or so as he didn't cry at night once - the battery went actually so didn't bother replacing. I have a 4' fish tank and the light goes off about 11ish so he has the light from that for a while if I go to bed before


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

my last dog wasn't so much scared of the dark as scared of owls that threatened to eat him or black cats who hid in corners and attacked him if he went near - we had to leave a light on for him at all times or he sat shivering behind the front door waiting for something to eat him.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola sleeps on our bed so lights are off 
But our 3 cats sleep with the light on in room they sleep in gawd knows why tho :001_unsure:


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought dogs could see in the dark, mine seem to be able to?


----------

